# Looking for Poets and Writers



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm a writer and a poet (sometimes) looking to work on a project.  I'm looking for another writer with an interest in epic poetry.  Hit me up, thanks (smiles).


----------



## Conker (Apr 10, 2015)

Ya might do a bit better if you post a brief synopsis on the project. I'm curious, but not enough to navigate to your profile to drop you a PM.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 10, 2015)

Conker said:


> Ya might do a bit better if you post a brief synopsis on the project. I'm curious, but not enough to navigate to your profile to drop you a PM.


I want to write an epic furry poem.  I've got the format worked out, dactylic hexameter as you'd usually find in an epic.  I need help though with plotting.  I've got a few ideas for plots, mostly drawn from history and classic tragedy but having the idea is only so good.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd help, but I'm terrible at poetry.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Jack the Lizard said:


> I want to write an epic furry poem.  I've got the format worked out, dactylic hexameter as you'd usually find in an epic.  I need help though with plotting.  I've got a few ideas for plots, mostly drawn from history and classic tragedy but having the idea is only so good.



Like something akin to the Odyssey and the Illiad? I think those poems might use dactylic hexameter if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Like something akin to the Odyssey and the Illiad? I think those poems might use dactylic hexameter if I'm not mistaken.


Actually the Aeneid was what I went with for my base


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 11, 2015)

I haven't done epic poetry since freshman year of high school, but i'm not against doing this.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I haven't done epic poetry since freshman year of high school, but i'm not against doing this.


Hit me up I'd love to discuss with you


----------



## Reusky (May 10, 2015)

This whole idea interests me. I usually write in free-verse, but this sounds like a challenge.


----------

